

Ask HN: Need HN help to get a job - kiloreux

Hey HN ,
I am 21 years old, a recent graduate with Bachelor Degree in EE and i have been programming since 2 years, and studying for my degree in the same time, since my graduation back in July , i have been looking for a job and i applied to more than 200 job (which were suited to my profile) and most of the time i don&#x27;t even hear back , few of them give me rejection, since i live in 3rd world country, it&#x27;s necessary for me to have VISA sponsorship, I am ready to work for the minimum wage (even though i never reached the salary part), I am self taught, I did rails development , Android , and also have some background in infosec from some CTFs and jobs that i have done, what do you think is the problem with my situation ?
My github and resume :
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Kiloreux 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;89tx9No.png
======
stephengillie
Part of your situation is the job market today. Even with the best situation
(BA degree, good work experience, citizenship in a country with a good tech
environment) - people don't hear back from most applications. In my
experience, about 70% to 90% of companies don't even reply to most
applications.

About 30% to 40% of companies that have posted jobs aren't really looking to
hire anyone; they're testing the job market to see if their employees really
are among the best. Or they don't have a good idea of what job they want the
person to do, but are looking at resumes and taking interviews anyway.

I'm sorry to hear you'll have to relocate. But remember that the USA isn't the
whole world; many European countries have a solid tech industry and better
immigration policies. And there are some unexpected places that are becoming
popular, like Kenya.

------
Spoom
Your resume (and this post) suggest that your grasp on proper English spelling
and grammar is lacking. This is an immediate turn-off to anyone receiving your
application (the first line of whom are likely to be human resources, not
technical folks). You may want to work on that.

~~~
jklein11
This feedback is a little harsh. OP's grammar is perfectly valid, it just
isn't consistent with writing style we are used to seeing in a Resume.

OP -- I think this link will help you rework your resume so its more
consistent with others from the US
[http://www.ceswoodstock.org/job_search/resumegram.shtml](http://www.ceswoodstock.org/job_search/resumegram.shtml)

